# More closets!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Starting to see more built in closets than ever. This house has 7, besides the bedroom closets!
More here!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice prep job :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys do a great job! They got the first few closets done and then the carpenters came back and put in those "upright divider/supports"! Two guys spent two days caulking and puttying!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I bet their fingers tips were felling good.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

To make it worse, the heat was not on and we had a real cold day! Here is Rob "taking the temp"! His "cheeks" were 37 degrees!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That is what we call a caulk-o-rama!

I had a GC call me once with an "emergency" job. His carpenters built something similar in a pantry. He wanted it done in one day. :no:

It needed to be primed, sanded, caulked, puttied, sanded, and painted with 2 finish coats.
I counted over 250 nail holes. Those guys with their freaking nail guns.

I don't work for that GC anymore.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhh shizz, I hate that, I had my son help me on the bank job. Had to caulk all the siding, 50 degrees with wind chill on wet hands SUCK. My boy maned it up. I thought for sure he was going bow out. I figured you guys would have your own heaters.???


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We have several heaters, but heating up a 3,000 square foot house takes time, when it is this cold, Rob won't paint till the heat is on and the walls warm up!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> To make it worse, the heat was not on and we had a real cold day! Here is Rob "taking the temp"! His "cheeks" were 37 degrees!


I can't believe Bob wears the same shoes I wear. I have been through about 4 pairs of these. the best shoe for painting ever.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

ish... get the the tight wads to hook up the furnee. Is there any in floor heat?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The heat goes on Monday, they don't like to turn it on until drywall is done and house/vents swept and vac. We put extra filters on the unit and make sure to shut it down while spraying to protect the furnace.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I can't believe Bob wears the same shoes I wear. I have been through about 4 pairs of these. the best shoe for painting ever.


He is worse than a woman when it comes to shoes, plus a 13 triple wide, I order them online 6 a year! Now I am going to have to delete this thread before he sees his picture and shoe fetishes!:icon_lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> He is worse than a woman when it comes to shoes, plus a 13 triple wide, I order them online 6 a year! Now I am going to have to delete this thread before he sees his picture and shoe fetishes!:icon_lol:


Rob and I have the same size and width. 
A good pair of work boots would be one a year and he could cycle his older pair into a spray boot.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: but after you wear these for a number of years it hard to go back to boots that don't flex with you, and believe me I have tried them all. I have a nice 165 dollar pair of danner in the closet, I have been trying to wear for the longest, and maybe I will get there in a year or so.for me the cross trainers are the best.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> We have several heaters, but heating up a 3,000 square foot house takes time, when it is this cold, Rob won't paint till the heat is on and the walls warm up!


Rob: I want you to check the temp of your workers to see if they are still with us with that thing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah: but after you wear these for a number of years it hard to go back to boots that don't flex with you, and believe me I have tried them all. I have a nice 165 dollar pair of danner in the closet, I have been trying to wear for the longest, and maybe I will get there in a year or so.for me the cross trainers are the best.


True enough. I got tired of blowing through regular shoes and light weight hiking boots so i went this route. What ever works best for each individual.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> True enough. I got tired of blowing through regular shoes and light weight hiking boots so i went this route. What ever works best for each individual.


If you can do that, and they last longer, I say go for it. If I were digging a ditch I would wear a pair, but for what i do, it's hard to change.the true test for me is bending down, if they bind me up they go in the closet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am trying not to bend down. I only want to get things from about the head to waist area. :jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am trying not to bend down. I only want to get things from about the head to waist area. :jester:


Yeah: that's what she said, but then there is real life.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I like to be light on my feet, float like a butterfly and sting like a bee!
Can't wear hiking style, now I gotta go sting someone!

If you go to post 5, you see I have someone to do all the low work!


----------

